# For Tom....



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

You moved with us to Wales 22 years ago and inside 3 months I was burying you in a forest glade overlooking Porthmadog, why you died we never knew and we never will but a curse on anyone who caused you harm.

for Tom, the cat.

and for Max, the biggest baddest badass black rabbit who ever growled at me, but not at the wife, you died the same time.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

so sad to hear this, 

Tom and Max RIP.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Sleep well and play over the rainbow bridge Tom and Max


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't think we ever forget our pets that have to leave us.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I placed max under a slab in the back garden, i hope hes still safe and at rest, even if he did bite me once...


----------

